# How to Build an HO Train Trestle



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm interested in building a trestle for my new layout. I need plenty of advice on how to build this HO trestle, such as Building materials and some type of instructions and plans.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We have a member here who builds (and sells) incredible custom trestle bridges. Check out David Stockwell's threads / handiwork for inspiration, ideas ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=371598

TJ


----------



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

There was no match on this link:http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=371598


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry ... I don't know why that didn't work. Here's direct links to his threads:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4603

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8087

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5945

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4817

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4858

TJ


----------

